# 1200 Gallon Concrete Stingray Pond-- P. Henlei



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I spent much of the past few months working on this project. For a detailed look at the thread build, you can visit here.

I shot two videos-- one with the filter on, so you can see how the system works, and one with the filter off so you can get a better look at the rays.

With filter -


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

bcarlos said:


> I spent much of the past few months working on this project. For a detailed look at the thread build, you can visit here.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Unfortunately you can't see your thread build unless you're a member of that forum.
> ...


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

That's pretty badass dude. Good job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

I gotta say I'm jealous


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> bcarlos said:
> 
> 
> > I spent much of the past few months working on this project. For a detailed look at the thread build, you can visit here.
> ...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow those stingrays are nice great build. Do you plan on adding more.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow thats cool. I want to swim there with your stingray


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just make sure you wear sunblock to protect you from dangerous rays. 

Pretty awesome. I could only see the video though.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Wow those stingrays are nice great build. Do you plan on adding more.


I actually just recently added a fourth, a male, and I am keeping my eyes open for the right patterned female.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee! I just wanna jump in there. Gosh I love rays.. 

Wonderful job on the tank!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> Just make sure you wear sunblock to protect you from dangerous rays.
> 
> Pretty awesome. I could only see the video though.


why? what they do?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful rays and hopefully they will breed for you. 
BTW, looks like you have more room for more bacteria house.


----------

